# Skipper's Adventures - Week 27 Secrets on the Seven Seas



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 27


​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper is back at the seven seas, it's great to see little brother Scooter has joined him in this adventure!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Maybe Skipper can run by the UK and give Pete a get well visit to help in his recovery, and then run on down to India to check in on Lilly Glad you are teaching your Brother some new tricks. Best wishes, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Skipper you are sailing the seas again maybe you can come via to Australia to see me and Indi. There is a place to pull in at the port.. When are you tripping to Australia Skipper.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Skipper, please swing by Washington while you are out on your boat. I work above one of our lovely bays. We have a canoe dock, will that work? Sky Blue and I would love to visit with you and First Mate Scooter.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I see Skipper is back at the seven seas, it's great to see little brother Scooter has joined him in this adventure! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, aluz! Since Scooter has accompanied Skipper on the Caption Contest adventures, Skipper decided he's ready to be involved in some of the weekly adventures as well.



Jo Ann said:



Maybe Skipper can run by the UK and give Pete a get well visit to help in his recovery, and then run on down to India to check in on Lilly Glad you are teaching your Brother some new tricks. Best wishes, Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

 Great idea, Jo Ann. Skipper and Scooter are wishing both Pete and Lily all the best in their recoveries. :hug:



LynandIndigo said:



Oh Skipper you are sailing the seas again maybe you can come via to Australia to see me and Indi. There is a place to pull in at the port.. When are you tripping to Australia Skipper.

Click to expand...

 Lyn, take a look at the pictures in the caption contests.  Skipper and Scooter have been on a journey through Australia in the pictures featured in that contest.  The picture this month was Skipper meeting a puffer fish out on the Great Barrier Reef.



SkyBluesMommy said:



Skipper, please swing by Washington while you are out on your boat. I work above one of our lovely bays. We have a canoe dock, will that work? Sky Blue and I would love to visit with you and First Mate Scooter.

Click to expand...

 Will do, Miss Julie! Scooter and I would love to visit with you and Sky Blue. Do you think we might have a drink of cool water and a bit of millet while we're there? Love, Skipper xoxoxoxo*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No surprise here at all folk's....just as Batman had his Robin, the lone Ranger had his tonto, Butch Cassidy had the Sundance Kid...well, you get the idea...

Just as Skip himself was schooled in the art of secret agent service, or shall we say...taken under the wing of the great 007 himself...he now takes the young scooter under his wing to see if the kid has what it takes to join the forces of the elite...only time will tell, but I would not bet against scooter becoming an ace agent folk's...no, don't bet against him.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



No surprise here at all folk's....just as Batman had his Robin, the lone Ranger had his tonto, Butch Cassidy had the Sundance Kid...well, you get the idea...

Just as Skip himself was schooled in the art of secret agent service, or shall we say...taken under the wing of the great 007 himself...he now takes the young scooter under his wing to see if the kid has what it takes to join the forces of the elite...only time will tell, but I would not bet against scooter becoming an ace agent folk's...no, don't bet against him.....

Click to expand...

With Skip as the mentor and Scooter with his innate abilities, I'm pretty sure you're right about his odds of success, Randy! *


----------



## tweetstarter (May 24, 2014)

*HI*

Like that


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I love their hats! What a handsome pair of sailors you have there :ciao:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

How cute!  AND I see Skip has his iPhone at the ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Scooter is growing up... being a part of the adventures- meeting new challenges, being a national hero!
Now Captain Skipper and sailor Scooter meet the ocean world- sailing to undiscovered islands and meeting native ladies there!   hehe


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


tweetstarter said:



Like that

Click to expand...

Thanks!



Frankie'sFriend said:



I love their hats! What a handsome pair of sailors you have there :ciao:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Madonna!



AnimalKaperz said:



How cute!  AND I see Skip has his iPhone at the ready! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda -- Yes, Skip never knows when he might receive another "urgent" call. 



despoinaki said:



Scooter is growing up... being a part of the adventures- meeting new challenges, being a national hero!
Now Captain Skipper and sailor Scooter meet the ocean world- sailing to undiscovered islands and meeting native ladies there!   hehe

Click to expand...

 You're right, Despina -- Scooter is growing up so fast! He isn't my baby anymore, in fact he's become very opinionated and independent. *


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Skipper and Scooter make a dream team. All the best for your next secret mission.


----------



## Lightbudgie (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, how do you make those pics like that with budgies some where they cant be. It looks so cute.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Juhi said:



Skipper and Scooter make a dream team. All the best for your next secret mission.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Juhi!



Lightbudgie said:



Oh, how do you make those pics like that with budgies some where they cant be. It looks so cute.

Click to expand...

 Thanks!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*My absolute favorite of the Skipper's Adventures series - It's definitely the Adorable hats, as well as the cute stances of our 2 heroes.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



My absolute favorite of the Skipper's Adventures series - It's definitely the Adorable hats, as well as the cute stances of our 2 heroes.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Ollie!! xoxoxo Skipper and Scooter*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL finally a photo for me to say "Aye aye SKIPPER!", and Scooter's beret is sooo cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



LOL finally a photo for me to say "Aye aye SKIPPER!", and Scooter's beret is sooo cute!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Nick. Scooter appreciates your compliment of his beret and Skip says, "Hop to it, mate!"*


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like they are having a wonderful time out on the water


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LindseyLouWho said:



Looks like they are having a wonderful time out on the water 

Click to expand...

Yes indeed! Skip is teaching Scooter all the ropes!*


----------

